# I'm new! Can everyone help with a Viv question?



## deadbeta (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm Graeme, just in the process of buying a beardie, I have the Viv and everything set up ready, just testing the Viv for temperatures etc, making sure they're constant, before I even buy my beardie, I've included a photo for people to see.

It's a 2ft glass viv, for a baby beardie. After it grows 6-8 months I will be getting a 3/4 foot Viv and getting 2 Leo gecko for the smaller one. 
Inside I have:
Thermostat set to 30-32degC
Ceramic 40w Heat Lamp
15w UV Bulb 10.0UVB
Basking area
Sustrate I used kitchen roll.
And a Thermometre!

Is there anything else I need before I put a beardie baby in there?










Thanks!


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

hides?


----------



## deadbeta (Sep 5, 2008)

I've heard mixed opinions about hides, they encourage the BD to hide and become less social?
(I'm just regurgitating what I've read over the last few months on forums etc):blush:
I could get a small container and cut a hole in it, sure that's no cost. If that's recommended obviously!

Thanks for the input!


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

deadbeta said:


> I've heard mixed opinions about hides, they encourage the BD to hide and become less social?
> (I'm just regurgitating what I've read over the last few months on forums etc):blush:
> I could get a small container and cut a hole in it, sure that's no cost. If that's recommended obviously!
> 
> Thanks for the input!


 well i only keep leos and they need hides as they are noctural but beardies arent .. but my leo doesnt use her hide she likes to be seen


----------



## deadbeta (Sep 5, 2008)

Most Leo's I've "seen" in breeder shops are...well...never seen! hehe.

I fell in love with an albino Leo though, Pink and yellow <3

She will be mine next year 

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## qball75 (May 25, 2008)

We have hides for a beardie, its a cave with a hide and on top basking area and she only goes in the cave of an evening and she's very social still. Viv looks cool but could do with few plants for him/her :lol2:.

Bet you cant wait to get it mine has me in fits of laughter


----------



## deadbeta (Sep 5, 2008)

The plants/features will come in the next week or so, just wanted the essentials first, then the aesthetics! 

Thanks for the 2nd thought on hides, I shall have a search around for a nice hide to try! If he/she doesn't use it, I'll keep it for the Leo's when I get them! 

Thanks


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

you dont need hides for beardies they need to bask and get uv to keep them healthy


----------



## deadbeta (Sep 5, 2008)

What about something for them to hide behind etc, a large rock?


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

deadbeta said:


> What about something for them to hide behind etc, a large rock?


 

rocks logs will be fine as long as they can get uv


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

heres one of mine


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Looks Good Mate, However, I'd change the ceramic for a spot bulb. As i find the Beardies prefer a bright like to bask under. Just enables them to show normal behaviour. Also ceramics are more of an ambient heater, I have found anyway. 

Also, Possibly covering 3 of the sides. Just so your soon to be Beardie isn't at the glass constantly, It's bad enough just having one side! I'd also add some height to the cage, several bits of wood would be sufficent. Mine are rarely seen on the floor.

And in terms of hides, I don't think they are necessary for Beardies, others may disagree.

Looking good though, I respect the fact you haven't rushed into things


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

id also tape the tissue down or make it as flat as possible. cricks love hiding underneath it


----------



## robglobe (Feb 11, 2007)

You could use reptile carpet on the floor as its easy to keep clean and is ideal for young lizards

Repti-Cage Carpet by: ZOO MED - Cornish Crispa Co.


----------



## deadbeta (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your rapid replies.

RE: climbing.

It's just the initial set-up at first, all decorations etc etc logs and things for it to climb will be added over the next few weeks and the substrate will be tweaked/changed for reptile carpet soon, I am in no hurry to house a beardie just yet, another month or so of tinkering and it'll be perfect!:no1:


----------



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi,I agree with meltos about the light,mine definately prefer a spot bulb,and it also increases temp in the basking area and not the rest of the viv as much as a ceramic,also what sort of stat are you using a pulse is best for a ceramic and a dimmer is best for a spot bulb,if you only have an on/off stat then I would stick with the ceramic,as you don't want a spot constantly switching on and off.Also best not to have a hide if they spend to much time in it in the day they won't get enough uv and yes something higher as they like to climb up and not spend to much time on the ground.Post some more pics as you add things so we can take part with you,and oh!substrate! I don't like reptile carpet for beardies they can get their claws caught in it,and it does not last gets dirty and smelly,I prefer slate or sandstone type tiles these are good for their claws to,but paper towel or news paper is fine for a start,If you are gettin a leo for the tank later the tiles/slate would be fine for them as well.Good luck.


----------



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

Just another thought you say you have your stat set at 30/32 where is the probe,you need the probe in the cool end at about 80f (27c).Drop of about 10deg at night.


----------



## deadbeta (Sep 5, 2008)

My probe is in the hot end.


----------



## robglobe (Feb 11, 2007)

linda60 said:


> Just another thought you say you have your stat set at 30/32 where is the probe,you need the probe in the cool end at about 80f (27c).Drop of about 10deg at night.


You put the probe at the hot end not the cold end.


----------



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have mine in the cool end have also seen this reccomended by other forum members( i use 100w spotlight my dimming stat is in the cool end 3" up from the bottom, thermometer in the basking spot 3" up from the bottom) quote from another member, so another 1 of those ?.


----------



## deadbeta (Sep 5, 2008)

Well I've been told I'm best leaving mine at the hot end by varied sources so I shall try that for a while, I'm just starting out guys so all the help is welcomed, I just feel over-encumbered with conflicting information, I will use my gut instinct and keep a close eye on his/her moods and the temperature every day and learn.


----------



## Alice (Apr 30, 2007)

it's great that you're doing your research first and not rushing into things. How are you measuring the basking spot temperatures? Also, it would be better if you could move the UV lower down so that your beardie can get within 8 inches of it.


----------



## deadbeta (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Alice, I can't move the UV as it's fixed into the roof of the Viv, I will be adding logs etc for him/her so it can climb to get UV at a higher level when it wants.

I'm using a Habistat sensor to monitor the basking temperature, the dial on the Stat is set to 32degC and the themometre inside the Viv is reading a constant 31ish so this seems very stable to me.

I always do research before I buy things that will be with me for life, we have a house full of exotic pets and we care for them all, but they're all my g/f's, the beardie will be my own. 

I know I can use natural wood (drift etc,) for climbing features, but how would I treat it before inserting it into the Viv, could I boil the kettle and rinse it in a bucket of boiling water for an hour?


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

deadbeta said:


> Hi Alice, I can't move the UV as it's fixed into the roof of the Viv, I will be adding logs etc for him/her so it can climb to get UV at a higher level when it wants.
> 
> I'm using a Habistat sensor to monitor the basking temperature, the dial on the Stat is set to 32degC and the themometre inside the Viv is reading a constant 31ish so this seems very stable to me.
> 
> ...


if you find something like a branch i was told to take all the bark off it first and then put it in boiling water until the water cools enough to put your hand in so it will kill anything harmful .. and then use a tiny bit of fairy liquid and scrub it clean and then rinse properly and leave to dry ... now for my art attack moment " here is one i did earlier"


----------



## Alice (Apr 30, 2007)

Sounds good. If you're sticking with the ceramic, it'd be a good idea to get or make a guard for it to protect your beardie from burning itself. A young beardie can jump quite high and it may reach the ceramic bulb. Also if you're using a ceramic you could use a low watt bright spot bulb to direct your beardie to the basking spot and generally lighten the viv up. The basking spot for a baby should be at about 110F ( i think that's about 43c ).

With measuring the temperatures, do you mean a probe thermometer or the sensor to the thermostat?

For wood, obviously use non toxic ( so no pine etc) 
You can scrub it down and then soak it the bath in a 5% bleach solution and boiling water if you can, then rinse it thoroughly. Alternatively you can put it in the oven and bake it for a while on high (if it will fit in the oven that is and also keep a close eye on it so that you don’t set it on fire:lol2


----------



## Alice (Apr 30, 2007)

Also forgot to ask, what's the temps at the cool end of the viv? Also, if you're using just a dial thermometer , like this Livefood UK Ltd.
then don't trust it completely as they can be quite inaccurate.


----------



## deadbeta (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow lots of replies and questions.

OK.

I use a standard Thermostat with a sensor rod that feeds into the Viv to the hot end, the Stat only goes up to around 34degC, the man in the shop gave me this one and I have no reason to not trust him?

I'm not sure of the temperature in the cold end, I will place a 2nd thermometer in there this week to monitor it, they're cheap.

RE: Ceramic Guards, Yes I'm in the process of looking for a guard, my local exotics store sells them, so I shall get one of those too.

(bloody expensive to set up!) 

As for the spot bulb, it's only a small Viv, the UV light provides a decent amount of light for the Viv, in the wild, beardies don't have a light showing them where to bask, so I shouldn't think this would matter too much?

In time it will learn where the hot spots are, they're curious ones! 

Thanks everyone! You're all so helpful!


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

deadbeta said:


> !
> 
> Thanks everyone! You're all so helpful!


 ooo i feel special :flrt:


----------



## Alice (Apr 30, 2007)

deadbeta said:


> Wow lots of replies and questions.
> 
> OK.
> 
> ...


you really need to get yourself a digital probe thermometer or an infrared heat gun to measure temperatures, like this Amazon.co.uk: Silverline Infrared Thermometer: DIY & Tools
or this:- 
Livefood UK Ltd.

they are so much more accurate than the dial thermometers. 

Your thermostat is fine but you may find that you need to move the sensor to the middle of the viv or the cool end to keep the basking spot at a constant level temperature. 

If you get a probe thermometer or or temp gun. You can keep constatly monitoring the basking spot temps and adjust the thermostat accordingly until the temp stays constant. 

I'm not sure exatly where your thermostat sensor is at the moment but you shouldn't ever leave your thermostat sensor under the basking spot as it will likely damage it and the thermostat won't go high enough to get the correct temps anyway if you ever left in there. 

Also where ever you put the thermostat sensor, when you get your beardie, make sure the sensor is secure so that your beardie can't move it and that the end isn't covered as this would affect the viv temps. 

just play around with things for a while to find the best system which keeps the temps constant. It's quite a lot to think about at first but after a while, the checking temps ect becomes second nature and you'll find yourself doing it automaticall during your beardie's care routine.


----------



## deadbeta (Sep 5, 2008)

The Thermostat sensor is taped to the back left corner with the end being about 1 inch off the floor, it's not directly under the ceramic lamp.

I keep being told many different things about where to place the sensor, hot end, cold end, middle, it's very confusing, I have left it in the hot end for now and the thermometer is reading 32degC constant now so surely this should be fine?

I will see about a Temp. Gun for maintaining the temperatures more accurately.

The Beardie shouldn't be able to move the sensor from the hot end as it's securely taped to the inside corner of the Viv, only hope the tape isn't going to be eaten!


----------



## deadbeta (Sep 5, 2008)

I took a new photo of the Viv with neater kitchen roll and a background added! 

The background is custom made, didn't fancy buying one just yet!

I love Google images! 

Also I added another dial thermometer. The home is nigh on complete, just need a piece of wood and a "greens" bowl!


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Still Stickin with the Ceramic and Not covering the other 2 sides?


----------



## deadbeta (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes I'm sticking with the ceramic heat bulb for now, I am in the process of obtaining some black film for the sides!


----------

